# Take Pictures of Your Spread!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings All,

Just wanted to remind all you hostesses to get photo's of your food for your parties. We sure could use a lot more pictures of our food spreads. After Halloween we could make an album of food pictures, it sure would help other members to be able to see what some of these spreads look like!

Advice: Since its the most craziest time just before your guests arrive & you are putting your food out, either have your camera ready to go or have a friend that will take the photo's for you.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

this is an excellent idea and if we could take pictures of not just the whole spread, but maybe individual items that are esecially good then we could have a thread with a breakdown of different food categories, drinks, appetizers, main course, desserts, soups and those could event get broken down that would help out a lot of people who are new or just wanting a specific idea.


----------



## Darkfaith (Jun 1, 2009)

great idea, everyone is always on the lookout for new recipes or new ways of displaying the food. we took heaps of photos of our food last year before it disappeared, would love to see how everyone else chooses to display their different recipes


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I almost always forget to take pics of the food. In 2007 and 2008, I kept a camera in the kitchen with me, and took pics while I was preparing it. That way I also had pics of how I made things, for my future recipe page. Half the time, we always end up getting pictures of the leftovers.... Not as visually stimulating LOL


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are some of ours: STARK Madness Photo Gallery - Food Creations


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

First year party (the only pic I remembered to take!):









Forgot last year. 

This year, I'm going to get better about pics...


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahhhh, Kitty Litter Cookies - my favorite!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It was a heavenly raspberry trifle with heavy cream under the "Kitty Litter" that a good friend made... We got to keep a large portion of it since there seemed to be so much left over.  It was delicious!


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I have always forgotten to take pictures until last year.. and even then I only caught the beginnings of it (the food is my favorite part of the party!)

Halloween Forum - Noelle's Album: Party Stuff


(P.S. does that even work to post the link to my album? )


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I have photo's of almost all the food I made but we had a very small area for food to be set out. The rest of the house was so full of decorations there was no where to put the food so we just set it on the kitchen counters. The pictures are in my web site in all the food sections.


----------



## Busterbryant (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow Frankie girl that looked awsome! Very cool seeing that display of food  motivates me to try something out of all those magazines i buy.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*Halloween Party Food 2008*

This is the food I made for my party last year:









Spooky Spread on Day-Old Bread (white bean spread on crostinis), Vegetable Vertebrae Wraps, Poisoned Apples, Bloodshot Eyeball Cupcakes (red velvet!), All Hallow's Eve Balls (chcolate truffles), Goblin Guts (guacamole), Dried Bat Wings (blue corn chips)









Mold Dip and Skin Flake Crackers (spinach dip and crackers), Mashed Brains (salsa), Toenail Brittle (peanut brittle), Mummy Eyeballs (peanut butter rice crispy balls with chocolate and golden raisins), Chocolate Chip Pumpkin Cookies, Dead Man's Fingers (breadsticks)

Also had Stuffed Eyeballs (stuffed mushrooms with olive and pimento pupils)

I have close-ups of everything if anyone wants to see.









Drinks and soup area









Slime Soda (homemade lime soda)









Anti-Vampire Soup (poached garlic soup, purreed with spinach) served in paper cups









Warm Vampire Blood (a warm, spiced, cranberry punch)


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

nice pictures V_gan


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

This is a very good idea, seems like the food is always overlookedas far as getting pictures and it is so important. I will have to get some pics of mine this year.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

This is a great idea. Even for the older members to get new inspiration I reckon.
I love seeing how everyone displays their food in such a lovely manner.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Love the pics..especially the cranberry punch..i would like a cup of that..lol


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Never heard of kitty litter cookies..just kitty litter "cake" i made it one year for work...alot of ppl rant and raved over it..i even wonder who took the "pan" home??hmmm


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

...and hosts.


----------



## Busterbryant (Sep 8, 2009)

haha awsome names for all of your food.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

aaahhhhh yes JohnnyL.........please pardon my manners.....to all the hostesses & Hosts!lol


----------



## Skitzo88 (Sep 11, 2009)

V_gan, That is awesome, my gf and i are having our first Halloween party this year, and were both vegetarians. I was fretting so bad that there was nothing vegetarian/Vegan that our meat eating aquantinces would enjoy, lol. If you don't mind me asking what did you use for the vegetable wraps? you've inspired me. lol And Frankies_girl I am in love with the kitty litter cake! What was the topping of it? looks to me like parmesan?


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Skitzo88 said:


> V_gan, That is awesome, my gf and i are having our first Halloween party this year, and were both vegetarians. I was fretting so bad that there was nothing vegetarian/Vegan that our meat eating aquantinces would enjoy, lol. If you don't mind me asking what did you use for the vegetable wraps? you've inspired me. lol


Thanks! I would say about 80-90% of our guests are omnivores, with the rest either being vegetarian or vegan. Everyone loved the food! As long as the food you're making isn't obviously vegan or vegetarian (like including faux meat), the omnivore guests will never even second guess anything. If your food looks and tastes good enough, most won't even notice the absence of meat. I had tofu in the stuffed mushrooms, and non-dairy cream cheese in the spinach dip and vegetable wraps. Everyone loved them, and they were the first to go!

And no one will ever notice if you replace the milk and eggs in baked goods. There is also animal-free gelatin available if you're looking to make any jell-o molds.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

V_gan, would you mind sharing the recipe for the wam vampire blood?


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Skitzo88 said:


> V_gan, That is awesome, my gf and i are having our first Halloween party this year, and were both vegetarians. I was fretting so bad that there was nothing vegetarian/Vegan that our meat eating aquantinces would enjoy, lol. If you don't mind me asking what did you use for the vegetable wraps? you've inspired me. lol And Frankies_girl I am in love with the kitty litter cake! What was the topping of it? looks to me like parmesan?


I myself have made the kitty litter cake tons of times..there r a few variables to used...the (poop) is melted tootsie-rolls, and the topping can b a few things i made mine with white sandwich cookies crumbled...its pretty easy and the (litter) pan is always empty


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

V -gan.... you are very inspiring. I'm gluten intolerant, have a meat allergy & have to watch the sugar intake. I still cook for everyone else & usually have just my chicken breast. I'm just coming to terms with this after being a lifetime cook of all kinds of ethnic foods plus a baker. Now I'm starting to take each thing I eat & change the recipes to ingredients I can take. I'm still in denial a little bit but when I eat the foods I can't have the pain in my feet & hands would knock your socks off.


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

christmascandy1 said:


> I myself have made the kitty litter cake tons of times..there r a few variables to used...the (poop) is melted tootsie-rolls, and the topping can b a few things i made mine with white sandwich cookies crumbled...its pretty easy and the (litter) pan is always empty



I've made the Kitty Litter Cake a few times as well. Last year I made it for work and people were grossed out. So I convinced a couple of people to try some, by telling them it tasted like an Entemann's Coffee Crumb Cake (cause I used spice cake and white cake in mine) and then they'd try it and love it. Then they'd run off to tell the people that were in their department to try the cake...by the end of the day, there were people coming to me so often I couldn't sit down. lol. Two months ago, somebody asked me when I was gonna make it again, so I guess I have to this year. lol.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I love this thread! Keep them coming!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Yay, I finally got the pictures to post! Click on the pics and you can see the rest of my album.

Kim


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

OOoooohh me likey this thread...the food is my favourite bit!!!!

Here are some of the pictures of the food tables from the past few years











































































BW


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

BW


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> V_gan, would you mind sharing the recipe for the wam vampire blood?


Sure! It's from VegParadise.com:

*VAMPIRE'S BLOOD *
Hot Spiced Cranberry Punch 

Yield: about 4 quarts (4 liters) 

2 quarts (2 liters) unsweetened cranberry juice 
6 cups (1.5 liters) water 
2 cups (440 ml) white grape juice concentrate 
Organic sugar to taste 
4 sticks cinnamon 
10 whole cloves 
Lemon slices


Combine all the ingredients in a large stockpot. Bring to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer for about 10 minutes. Remove the spices and float lemon slices in the punch. 
For an informal approach, have a long-handled ladle in a spoon-rest nearby, and serve from the stovetop. Keep the punch warm on low heat. Serve in paper or styrofoam hot cups. 
Alternatively, carefully and slowly pour the punch into a punch bowl and place on a heat-protected table or countertop. Serve in small glass punch cups.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*Muffy*, that sure is a lot of things to watch out for. I hope it gets easier for you.

*BritishWitch*, that is a LOT of food! haha. How many people do you feed? And do you mind giving descriptions on all the different tarts and mini pies? They look great!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I just bought a Pilsbury magazine waiting in the checkout line at the grocery store. It's filled with spooky recipes!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

BritishWitch........happy you posted your pictures again, sometimes I hate when things get lost in old threads. Your photo's are so festive!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

View attachment 6133


View attachment 6134
[/ATTACH]Wow,great spreads,here is a small sample of mine.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

The Halloween spreads look very yummy, great work all


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Food Glorious Food!! Our party is promoted as a "Pot Yuck" so we never know for sure WHAT will show up on the table. It's turned into a competition to see who can create the creepiest items - that still are edible! We always get requests for the Kitty Litter Cake, so I make it faithfully every year - but when the time comes for folks to eat it - try as they might - not many seem to be able to take a scoop! Must be the tootsie poops! Oh well - more for us to enjoy after the monsters have left the mansion! This year - I'll keep the camera ready with hopes of snagging a few pics to share! Great idea!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

LilsheDevil, yay for posting a picture of the cheese log! I was planning on doing the same thing this year. (Making a moldy cheese log, not posting a picture of one.. haha)


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

So BritishWitch, what time should I be there?

Your spread looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Witchie Woman thank you 

You are more than welcome! I would so love to invite you all!

BW


----------



## autumnbr33ze (Aug 18, 2009)

ooh, yay! creepy food is one of my fave parts of halloween [:

i totally forgot to take a picture last year! :[ i was very upset the next day when i realized it.

however, here's my [main] table of food from '07. i had a few others with bowls of candy, caramel apples, etc.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

autumnbr33ze said:


> ooh, yay! creepy food is one of my fave parts of halloween [:
> 
> i totally forgot to take a picture last year! :[ i was very upset the next day when i realized it.
> 
> however, here's my [main] table of food from '07. i had a few others with bowls of candy, caramel apples, etc.



I have that goblet.....


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice things here. I am waiting for the permission to post my pics.
Somehow can't do it yet. Maybe one day I'll learn, what that
means, that I only have o posts or something, and that is why.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Here we are, now I can do it. These are from the year 2007.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Ecula--I love that green hand! What is it?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, do tell what the green hand is!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

I also want to know what the hand is!!!!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I try to explain this in English so, that you understand, 
how I made them. First I made the common pizza dough and 
did add some green food coloring there. 

Inside there is tuna, grated cheese, chili pepper and some spices. 
And again did add some red food coloring. 

Then I first did roll the dough. Then I simply did cut hand shaped 
pieces out of it. Did put the tuna thing inside and made then look 
like some kind of monster hands. I left some of the grated cheese and 
put it on those hands with some red food coloring so that it looks 
like if there was burn wounds.

Then I put the almonds on, and again some red food coloring so that 
it looks like there was some kind of... infection.

Then I baked them in the oven and that was it.

Of course you can fill the hands with what ever you like, like shrimps, 
ground beef or ham.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

That's really awesome! I am seriously thinking of making my own version of this. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Muffy said:


> I have photo's of almost all the food I made but we had a very small area for food to be set out. The rest of the house was so full of decorations there was no where to put the food so we just set it on the kitchen counters. The pictures are in my web site in all the food sections.



Muffy, your site has an incredible amount of recipes! I wll have to try... I imagine being a professional chocolatier, must be so creative and fun....neat!
... thanks for posting


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ecula said:


> .



Ecula, how inventive! Looks real, almost too real! Thanks for posting..._H1_


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hope you enjoy Halloweenie1!

the Muffster


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ecula, that green hand is fantastic and sounds good, too! TFS


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

I am going along with everyone else here to say that looks absolutely fantastic. I want to try it now!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

THANK YOU everybody! I am happy to able to
share those hands. I was searching trough the net,
I mean hundreds of pics and recipes to find something,
but almost all the recipes are for sweet stuff. Then I had
no other option, but invent my own thing. Now I am
this year (2009) going to do kind of voodoo dolls the same
way. 

P.S. Is it only me, or is it, that it feels, that Halloween
still is SO far away, but then on the other hand I am worried,
that do I get it all done by then...


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

Ecula said:


> THANK YOU everybody! I am happy to able to
> share those hands. I was searching trough the net,
> I mean hundreds of pics and recipes to find something,
> but almost all the recipes are for sweet stuff. Then I had
> ...


I know exactly how you feel. I had my first spasmodic "Halloween is here and there are Trick or Treaters but you don't have any of your props up!" dream/nightmare last night, which I guess speaks for what my subconscious is feeling like currently, lol. 

This year will be the first my mum and I are making Halloween-themed food for our open house; we found a few recipes flipping through mags at a bookstore and wrote them down. Toasted English Mummy Muffins with melted cheese, a light sauce and olives and peppers, cheese stick fingers, jackolantern-shaped cheese ball with chips, little mini shepherd's pies with mashed potato ghosts...and something sweet we haven't figured out yet. I hear cookies are generally more well-accepted than cupcakes?

Everyone else's spreads look amazing...I am so excited, I want the night get here sooner but then again, I don't...because the anticipation and planning is half the awesomeness, then it is over all too quickly.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Ecula said:


> THANK YOU everybody! I am happy to able to
> share those hands. I was searching trough the net,
> I mean hundreds of pics and recipes to find something,
> but almost all the recipes are for sweet stuff. Then I had
> ...


Personally I am starting to panic a bit! LOL I just realized yesterday that there are only 4 more weekends for me to prepare. I always put off things thinking I will have plenty of time to do it later and then the time comes and I can't even enjoy myself for working myself to death. I am going to cram as much in those 4 weekends as possible!


----------

